# Pennsauken NJ train station nears completion



## jis (Apr 14, 2013)

From the _Philadelphia Inquirer_:



> Workers are nearing completion of a $36 million, multilevel Pennsauken train station to connect the Atlantic City Line and the River Line, and passengers are expected to be able to use it by fall.
> The Pennsauken Transit Center, near Derousse Avenue west of River Road, will allow direct transfers between trains on the east-west Atlantic City Line and the north-south River Line.
> 
> The connection will provide additional access for area residents to 30th Street Station, Atlantic City, and the River Line's service between Camden and Trenton.
> ...


You can read the full article here

I heard from the operators of the RiverLINE yesterday at the NJ-ARP Patron's Lunch that the station is scheduled to open in early September this year.


----------



## blueman271 (Aug 25, 2013)

jis said:


> From the _Philadelphia Inquirer_:
> 
> 
> > Workers are nearing completion of a $36 million, multilevel Pennsauken train station to connect the Atlantic City Line and the River Line, and passengers are expected to be able to use it by fall.The Pennsauken Transit Center, near Derousse Avenue west of River Road, will allow direct transfers between trains on the east-west Atlantic City Line and the north-south River Line.The connection will provide additional access for area residents to 30th Street Station, Atlantic City, and the River Line's service between Camden and Trenton.NJ Transit buses also will serve the station. Federal stimulus funds are paying for the project.
> ...


Is the transfer station still due to open in early September? I am going to be at my mom's house in Rahway for a couple of weeks and I plan on going down to AC for a day. I would love nothing more than to get there by train without having to go to PHL.


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 25, 2013)

blueman271 said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > From the _Philadelphia Inquirer_:
> ...


It will not be open in early September. I went through there this week and both the trackwork and the station itself has a lot of work left.


----------



## jis (Aug 25, 2013)

What I am hearing is sometime in October.


----------



## blueman271 (Aug 25, 2013)

Damn that sucks, guess I'm taking the bus.


----------

